# What is difference between a camp, cabin, and cottage?



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

Just wondering - I call my place a cabin - it's a pretty civilized place made out of wood, with running water, septic, electricity, propane heat, etc...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A camp in the UP has to have a name but no running water. Typically speaking wood heat, propane stove and lights. Electricity is optional either from the grid or generator.


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok - so my place has a name complete with a sign "Cabin Fever" - have an acquaintance (I live in Illinois) that always refers to it as my "Lake Home" - lol - even though she knows it's only 900 square feet!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I always associated camps with hunting. Cottages I relate to lakes. Cabins are in the woods. My interpretation.


----------



## Dtb810 (Mar 3, 2017)

a cabin is built of logs a cottage is stick built and a camp is mobile.


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice - so location based. I've read where construction material and amenities define it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

I may have to rethink this - the locals (Manistique) seem to like the use of "camp" for antything - now I'm starting to think I have a "cottage".


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

Although renaming it "Cottage Fever" would take some getting used too!


----------



## Yarcraft (Jul 15, 2006)

Yoopers call them camps, trolls call them cabin or cottage. I always thought cottage was on the lake and cabin in the woods.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Camp is where the snoring is so loud no one gets any sleep. A cabin is where there are separate rooms and indoor plumbing. A cottage is at the lake in the summertime when you can't wait for everyone to go home.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> Just wondering - I call my place a cabin - it's a pretty civilized place made out of wood, with running water, septic, electricity, propane heat, etc...


Maybe you have a vacation home?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I typically call mine a cabin but know over the years I have used all 3. At first it was just a shell with electric, heat, and an outhouse. Now we have water and cell phones. I guess it's a cabin.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Up da UP they call it going to Camp. Down below the bridge most hunting camps are referred to as cabins, cottages are on the water.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Camp= mobile destintation set up to temporarily enjoy the outdoors. I know, Yoopers call anything a camp, they are a strange lot.
Cabin= A small dwelling set in a remote location with a few more comforts than a tent.
Cottage = semi small dwelling typically set on a lake, used more often with more creature comforts than a cabin.
Vacation home= second home used mainly for weekend and weeklong retreats from main home environment.
There you have it.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> Camp= mobile destintation set up to temporarily enjoy the outdoors. I know, Yoopers call anything a camp, they are a strange lot.
> Cabin= A small dwelling set in a remote location with a few more comforts than a tent.
> Cottage = semi small dwelling typically set on a lake, used more often with more creature comforts than a cabin.
> Vacation home= second home used mainly for weekend and weeklong retreats from main home environment.
> There you have it.


Yea, that covers it pretty good. The wealthy lake fronters on Higgins lake call their mini mansions Cottage's...how quaint.


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

I agree that cottage sounds quaint in an artseefartsee kind of way - given the sign (Cabin Fever) and all of the memorabilia I have - "My Cabin is my Happy Place" kind of stuff I'm leaning towards keeping the cabin moniker unless I'm in town then of course it's my "Camp". Brushbuster - I think vacation home isn't rustic enough. I assume you call the log structures you've built "Cabins"?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I thought realtors defined what they are with price in ascending order. ,Cabin ,cottage, camp.
Though acreage can change the price significantly as in , Great hunting camp. (Wipe hands on pants type rustic).
A cabin is of course "cozy","Here ,have a paper towel". 
A cottage hints of cold tea and crumpets in summer ..and linen napkins. With a cottage on a postage stamp sized lot priced what a camp could be ,or what a better cabin on some acreage might go for. 
Non exterior grade plywood fastened to untreated posts with bent nails can be called a rustic cabin,or quaint cottage , but are only part of a wonderful camp. Kinda like blow-sand equates to "great hunting land".


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

Waif said:


> I thought realtors defined what they are with price in ascending order. ,Cabin ,cottage, camp.
> Though acreage can change the price significantly as in , Great hunting camp. (Wipe hands on pants type rustic).
> A cabin is of course "cozy","Here ,have a paper towel".
> A cottage hints of cold tea and crumpets in summer ..and linen napkins. With a cottage on a postage stamp sized lot priced what a camp could be ,or what a better cabin on some acreage might go for.
> Non exterior grade plywood fastened to untreated posts with bent nails can be called a rustic cabin,or quaint cottage , but are only part of a wonderful camp. Kinda like blow-sand equates to "great hunting land".


Hey what a great idea for additional input - I'm gonna send the question to my UP realtor - will report back.

FWIW - I found my old avatar!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> I agree that ct wottage sounds quaint in an artseefartsee kind of way - given the sign (Cabin Fever) and all of the memorabilia I have - "My Cabin is my Happy Place" kind of stuff I'm leaning towards keeping the cabin moniker unless I'm in town then of course it's my "Camp". Brushbuster - I think vacation home isn't rustic enough. I assume you call the log structures you've built "Cabins"?


I call them log homes
I built a plywood shack in Alaska that I called a cabin. That was pretty rough, no water or electiric. With a mile walk to get to it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

Waif said:


> Kinda like blow-sand equates to "great hunting land".


I don't know what this means?


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> I call them log homes


Regardless of the square footage?


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> Regardless of the square footage?


And does the use of the word "home" have an associated time spent - not being critical just wondering - I followed your build thread and was impressed!


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> Hey what a great idea for additional input - I'm gonna send the question to my UP realtor - will report back.
> 
> FWIW - I found my old avatar!


She wasn't much help:

"No difference, depends on where you're raised. I've seen people refer to thier camp and it's more like a home. My cousins from WI refer to thier camp as a cottage?"


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Cabin Fever said:


> I don't know what this means?


Areas with poor,exhausted and or non fertile soils. Sand blows are sites where no loam exists and wind can drive sand about.

Dad and I are always amused when such lands are touted by realtors as " good hunting land". Such as land near his.
Break the " skin" of the scant ground cover and watch it erode.
Scars last for decades.Even expanding.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> Camp= mobile destintation set up to temporarily enjoy the outdoors. I know, Yoopers call anything a camp, they are a strange lot.
> Cabin= A small dwelling set in a remote location with a few more comforts than a tent.
> Cottage = semi small dwelling typically set on a lake, used more often with more creature comforts than a cabin.
> Vacation home= second home used mainly for weekend and weeklong retreats from main home environment.
> There you have it.


Yup. That’s the answer. 

I spend some time at yooper camp on a lake that’s 3600 sq feet with hot tubs, sauna, full bar, and even a row of slot machines. Lol.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Really its whatever you want to call it. My last log home was 2800 sq feet, I called it a home, the people I sold it to call it their cabin in the woods.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

In deer season we go to camp and stay in the cabin. Canadians refer to their recreational buildings as cottages. In my nik-of-the-woods only rich people have cottages. FM


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

If _"Home Is Where The Heart Is"_, then I just call it home.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Semantics. Purely semantics.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have what I call a house on Drummond Island. Hardwood floors,electricity, waterheater, and a good sized flat screen tv. It's in the area called the U-block. Where there are several permanent residents. 
My wife always refers to it as a cottage. (City girl) it really doesn't matter what we call it. We love it up there.


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dry camp Hillsdale.


----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

I've got a few places in the u.p and use these names to keep track
Cottage is on the lake. Drink and jet ski here....
Cabin is a occasional use one 2 room shack. On a river to paddle or fish. Some bow hunting here. And we drink here....
The lodge is a little parcel on a small lake. Way far away from paved roads. Parked a big camper on it (temporary] and intended to build a 2 bedroom tree house. So far I've only drank there.... 
A camp in my mind needs to be at least 40 acres. Way away from paved roads, gas lights and an outhouse with a foam seat and playboys. I really hope to have one some day. I think it'd be a great place to have a beverage


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> Camp= mobile destintation set up to temporarily enjoy the outdoors. I know, Yoopers call anything a camp, they are a strange lot.
> Cabin= A small dwelling set in a remote location with a few more comforts than a tent.
> Cottage = semi small dwelling typically set on a lake, used more often with more creature comforts than a cabin.
> Vacation home= second home used mainly for weekend and weeklong retreats from main home environment.
> There you have it.


When we put in our campground at our place, the DEQ allowed us to build structures on the campsites they officially designate as "walled tents". 

Ours are quite a bit nicer, but are theoretically skidable and no bathrooms. 

I call our place a camp and my log place a cabin. 

No right, or wrong answers here.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I have a small cabin in the Keweenaw on a couple of acres. When I built it my Yooper buddies said I had to name the camp. Said all camps in da yoop have names. So I did. I also own 40 acres and two cabins in Oscoda near the AuSable so I went ahead and named that place too! I believe Camps are what Yoopers affectionately call their cabin in the woods. I do know that I call my place in the U.P "camp" and Oscoda is "the cabin" until November when we call it deer camp. Call em what you want, you own em!


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

To me: Camp is in the woods on acreage. Where you want to go on a Saturday morning with buddies sitting outside for coffee, changing over to beer mid morning, ride the atvs around the property, have some more beer, listen to a ball game while shooting the cans from earlier with 22s. Watch grandsons and nephews do property enhancement(work). Wives really don't like the place 'cause it smells like wood smoke from the fireplace, cigar and pipe smoke, a little musty, a little old beer and bourbon scent and really not clean to their standards. Good times all year.
Cottage or vacation home is close to water, pretty clean and no smells. Wives like it there.  Sometimes your kids and families show up.  Not really as fun as camp, but would make a nice one if the others didn't care. Not fun all year.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

A cottage is what the name of your cabin turns into when you start taking your wife and her friends....


----------

